# Furry Games... are there any?



## Syno (Oct 2, 2008)

Are there any furry PC games?

I dont mean the 2 minute flash games... UNLESS...
There are  flash games that are furry that are in the form of the old (retro) side scroller format? cause they would be cool to play.

I dont mean the role play games, like second-life etc etc either...

I mean PC games.
Or even PC games with a furry remake, LOL.


----------



## Syno (Oct 2, 2008)

I am mostly looking for side scrollers.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 2, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=5433


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 2, 2008)

Do you mean games with anthro animals in them? There's tons. Games about fetish subculture? No.


----------



## Syno (Oct 2, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=5433



thank you.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 2, 2008)

Furry game!

1. Start up Wizardry 7.
2. Roll all your characters as Rawulfs and Felpurrs.
3. ????
4. PROFIT!


----------



## Project_X (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm making one. Does that count?


----------



## Syno (Oct 4, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I'm making one. Does that count?



Cool.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 4, 2008)

*Facepalm* Can someone sticky a thread listing furry games please?


----------



## Project_X (Oct 4, 2008)

Syno said:


> Cool.



Making one using this game's editor (which is VERY flexable. Like SL, probably better.)
http://www.unrealtournament3.com/us/main.html  =P


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 4, 2008)

Kajet said:


> *Facepalm* Can someone sticky a thread listing furry games please?



I agree. :/ That and the Brawl threads, though I kinda like how we're Mugshotifying everything.

Ah well, he said sidecrollers. I don't recall Claw and the Klonoa games being mentioned too often.


----------



## Project_X (Oct 4, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I agree. :/ That and the Brawl threads, though I kinda like how we're Mugshotifying everything.
> 
> Ah well, he said sidecrollers. I don't recall Claw and the Klonoa games being mentioned too often.



They won't do it...they NEVER do....


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 4, 2008)

Project_X said:


> They won't do it...they NEVER do....



Ha, what the hell does it even take to get a sticky these days? It couldn't be any more obvious.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 4, 2008)

Why do we NEED a "furry" games thread? I mean, what the hell constitutes a "furry" game? If it's the presence of anthropomorphic characters in the game that qualifies a game as "furry", you are gonna have a HUGE list.  It just doesn't make sense to me.  Might as well make a thread about games with swords in them.  It's about that generic.


----------



## Project_X (Oct 4, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Why do we NEED a "furry" games thread? I mean, what the hell constitutes a "furry" game? If it's the presence of anthropomorphic characters in the game that qualifies a game as "furry", you are gonna have a HUGE list.  It just doesn't make sense to me.  Might as well make a thread about games with swords in them.  It's about that generic.



My definition of furry games are games where ALL characters are anthros, like Starfox. Maybe a human or two but mainly focused on anthros. Like my game is focused on anthros but the villan is a human. -shrug- But that's just me...


----------



## Kajet (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd say games like... Breath of Fire (1) are borderline furry, where there are a few, but none of them are main characters.


----------



## Syno (Oct 4, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Why do we NEED a "furry" games thread? I mean, what the hell constitutes a "furry" game? If it's the presence of anthropomorphic characters in the game that qualifies a game as "furry", you are gonna have a HUGE list.  It just doesn't make sense to me.  Might as well make a thread about games with swords in them.  It's about that generic.



Ok any games that are entirely furry?
Or based on the furry concept completely?

that should narrow the list down a lot.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 4, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I agree. :/ That and the Brawl threads, though I kinda like how we're Mugshotifying everything.



They're not being Mugshotified, they're becoming 1K threads. You newbs. :roll:



Project_X said:


> Like my game is focused on anthros but the villan is a human. -shrug- But that's just me...



lol fursecution



Kajet said:


> I'd say games like... Breath of Fire (1) are borderline furry, where there are a few, but none of them are main characters.



I think that about half of the main cast were furries, actually.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> They're not being Mugshotified, they're becoming 1K threads. You newbs. :roll:


Except the original 1k threads were awesome and these new threads suck.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 4, 2008)

Syno said:


> Ok any games that are entirely furry?
> Or based on the furry concept completely?
> 
> that should narrow the list down a lot.


To phrase it this way:  You won't find videogames based on the furry _fandom_....

As for sidescrollers with anthropomorphic characters, they mentioned Jazz Jackrabbit some time ago back in the other thread.  Check that one out, it plays kinda like Sonic with guns (but in a good way).


----------



## scarei_crow (Oct 5, 2008)

http://www.perfectworld.com
its a regular MMORPG, but it has high character custimization, you can be a furry, or a neko, etc...


----------



## Tycho (Oct 5, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> As for sidescrollers with anthropomorphic characters, they mentioned Jazz Jackrabbit some time ago back in the other thread.  Check that one out, it plays kinda like Sonic with guns (but in a good way).



JJ2 is FUN.  Really good series. Was one of the biggest reasons to get a gamepad for your computer, so you could play stuff like Jazz Jackrabbit without using crappy keyboard controls.


----------



## Syno (Oct 5, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> To phrase it this way:  You won't find videogames based on the furry _fandom_....
> 
> As for sidescrollers with anthropomorphic characters, they mentioned Jazz Jackrabbit some time ago back in the other thread.  Check that one out, it plays kinda like Sonic with guns (but in a good way).



I love Jazz Rabbit...
Thats one of the reasons i asked the question for.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 5, 2008)

I still don't understand the need to label games as "furry".  There's "fun" and "crap", "platformer" and "first-person shooter" and "JRPG" and "racing", "PC" and "XBox 360" and "DS", "medieval fantasy" and "post-apoc scifi" and "steampunk dystopian"... do we NEED another category, one that would define a game as being more "relevant" to the personal fetishes/hobbies of a small percentage of people? I mean, talk about a niche genre.  Does the presence of anthropomorphics in a game REALLY affect that game's enjoyability enough to BOTHER categorizing it in that fashion?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> They're not being Mugshotified, they're becoming 1K threads. You newbs. :roll:



Pssh, you just wait. The Brawl screencaps and IRL photo edits'll be streaming in any day now. I'll see to that.



> Does the presence of anthropomorphics in a game REALLY affect that game's enjoyability enough to BOTHER categorizing it in that fashion?



Well, seeing as some don't play certain games unless you take on the role of a human, I guess you can say it's the other way around with fandomites. If Link had been a wolf for all of TP, only anthrofied, _someone_ out there would get more enjoyment from the game. Someone. Sad, but true.


----------



## Project_X (Oct 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> lol fursecution



-monotone laugh- XD


----------



## kitetsu (Oct 6, 2008)

Still waiting for a game with no humans in it. "HELLO PROJECT LEADER, DOES YOU NOT REALIZE THAT HUMAN CHARACTERS ARE NOT A REQUIREMENT TO DISTINGUISH PLAYERS FROM VILIFIED CANNON FODDER??" etc. etc.

"Oh wait, you don't even speak english. My bad."

And no, Furcadia doesn't count.


----------



## ADF (Oct 6, 2008)

I just made a thread on a new one I came across.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 6, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> Still waiting for a game with no humans in it.


Star Fox?


----------



## AlexX (Oct 6, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Does the presence of anthropomorphics in a game REALLY affect that game's enjoyability enough to BOTHER categorizing it in that fashion?


Characters are important to a game in general. I don't play some games due to not being fond of the characters in them for one reason or another, so while I'd be lying if I said I didn't care about a game involving furries, it's not like an enjoyable cast isn't a requirement for a good game to begin with.


----------



## Urufu (Oct 6, 2008)

i remember this old game called Bloody Roar where they turned into anthros


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 7, 2008)

Urufu said:


> i remember this old game called Bloody Roar where they turned into anthros


Only a young li'l whippersnapper would consider the Bloody Roar _series_ "old".


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, there is this one, but it may be just a little too weird for you...

http://www.bibp.com/nivlek/Megalion.html


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 7, 2008)

What is this topic for again?


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 7, 2008)

Supposedly it's for sidescroller furry games that can be found online.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 7, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Supposedly it's for sidescroller furry games that can be found online.



No, it's about people whining that they can't find a furry version of Leisure Suit Larry.

Seriously.  Play Wiz 7, play StarFox, play Breath of Fire... they're all decent games in their own right and they have furry crap in them to varying extents.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 7, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Well, there is this one, but it may be just a little too weird for you...
> 
> http://www.bibp.com/nivlek/Megalion.html


What the ...?  ROFL.  #'s 3 and 5 are two of my favorite Megaman games of all time, even if it is only a hack I'm still curious to see that firsthand.


----------



## Devi8 (Oct 7, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Well, there is this one, but it may be just a little too weird for you...
> 
> http://www.bibp.com/nivlek/Megalion.html


hmmm, the roms bad. 
ah well, I was a little curious as to how it looked...


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 8, 2008)

The closest I can think of is WolfQuest, but I have a feeling it's not what you want.

Besides, it's a pretty shitty game.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> The closest I can think of is WolfQuest, but I have a feeling it's not what you want.
> 
> Besides, it's a pretty shitty game.



I dunno, it sounds pretty educational!


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I dunno, it sounds pretty educational!



Edutainment. Really laggy edutainment with pretty lousy graphics and background music that'll make you wanna take a trip _down the road_, if you know what I mean. But edutainment none the less.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 8, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> Edutainment. Really laggy edutainment with pretty lousy graphics and background music that'll make you wanna take a trip _down the road_, if you know what I mean. But edutainment none the less.



Fuck that.  Just go play Wolf.  You can probably find it easily on an abandonware site.


----------

